# Good News



## dutchjim (May 17, 2013)

Just in from Cigar Rights of America:
Two more Senators tell the FDA to leave cigars alone. "Over the course of this week, the dynamic shifts as two more members of the U.S. Senate sent a resounding message to the FDA - that they have no business, in the cigar business. As the agency considers regulations that could alter everything from manufacturing and production, to how cigars are marketed and sold, to how you enjoy them as the American cigar consumer,* U.S. Senator Dean Heller of Nevada* and *U.S. Senator James Inhofe of Oklahoma* were acting on behalf of all that simply want to enjoy a great cigar, without federal interference. This week, these two Senators said 'yes' to co-sponsor S. 772."

Congratulations to those Puff members in Nevada and Oklahoma who worked with CRA to achieve this result.

You can view this news and a lot more on the Cigar Rights of America web site: www dot cigarrights dot org


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Great news! :nod:


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

Awesome.

I know I've sent my reps here in Indiana the message.
And gotten canned but positive responses.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

its not really going to change things.


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

Good news indeed!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

Good news! We need more positive news on the cigar legislation front.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice. Finally a story about senators doing a) Something that might positively effect me and b) Doing something that won't cost me any more money. Win-Win!


----------

